# Ιμπεριαλισμός και Μη Κυβερνητικές Οργανώσεις στη Λατινική Αμερική



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Και μια ενδιαφέρουσα, άλλη άποψη:

Ιmperialism and NGOs in Latin America του James Petras

By the early 1980s the more perceptive sectors of the neoliberal ruling classes realized that their policies were polarizing the society and provoking large-scale social discontent. 

12.18.1997

Neoliberal politicians began to finance and promote a parallel strategy "from below," the promotion of "grassroots" organization with an"anti-statist" ideology to intervene among potentially conflictory classes, to create a "social cushion." These organizations were financially dependent on neoliberal sources and were directly involved in competing with socio-political movements for the allegiance of local leaders and activist communities. By the 1990s these organizations, described as"nongovernmental," numbered in the thousands and were receiving close to four billion dollars world-wide. 

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------

